# Help. How to hook Ipod through marine Amp



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am refitting a boat and instead of replacing the FM/CD Stereo, I want to just install a 4 channel AMP then run an Ipod/MP3 player straight to the amp instead of going the stereo route. Just cheaper and easier in my mind.

Is it as simple as buying an adapter for the IPOD to run to the input on the amp then running speakers out of the other side?


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Although I haven't actually done this myself, the answer is yes. You will just need to run the line out(headphone jack) of the ipod to the rca's of the your amp and wire the speakers off the amp. One other thing to consider is wiring a switch so you can cut the amp off when not in use. This is the way to go nowdays with Ipods and big music libraries:toast


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.nextag.com/Belkin-6-Pro-Series-605473576/prices-html

Jim


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome and thanks. I'm online ordering the amp now and I'll post and let everyone know how it works next week.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Another option if your amp has a FM radio tuner...

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-TuneCast-Transmitter-Players-Black/dp/B0001F22PA

You can use this in your car too... just find an "empty" FM frequency tune both the ipod adapter and your FM radio to the same frequency and voila.

If you're traveling in your car you will eventually have to find a new "unused" frequency as local broadcasts pop-up.

Jim


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

the way you are going to rig your ipod is fine. if you dont want to spend alot of money. this radio is new i think? http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/producte/10001/-1/10001/316237/377%20710/0/fusion%20radio/Primary%20Search/mode%20matchallpartial/0/0?N=377%20710&Ne=0&Ntt=fusion%20radio&Ntk=Primary%20Search&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial&Nao=0&Ns=0&keyword=fusion%20radio&isLTokenURL=true&storeNum=5003&subdeptNum=3&classNum=10877

this is the way im going to go. looks good. water tight. but not to cheap.


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

just buy a small car audio amp, and get a 3.5mm headphone to RCA patch cable. Be sure to turn up the volume gain on the amp, (usually they ship turned all the way down).

run the second power lead, (remote turn on) to your dash or somewhere convenient to turn on



I don't like the FM modulators, you loose too much sound quality.



if you want radio, buy a cheap walkman type handheld. Even expensive marine audio seems to die after a few years.





Lane


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

The new fusion units are nice....

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsearch?catalog=yhst-61310456170679&query=MS-IP500G&vwcatalog=yhst-61310456170679&.autodone=http://store.coastalmarineelectronics.com/34805.html


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I think otterbox makes a waterproof case for the ipod where you can still operate it in the case. It has a sealed headphone jack as well for your application. We use them a lot on our four wheelers for audio tubes which is basically 2 90s glued onto a straight piece of 6" PVC with an amplifier on the inside and 6.5" marine speakers screwed into the 90s. Power it through the 12v ACC plug and you're rockin.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

This looks pretty slick, but the functionality is for ipod ready Sony systems

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-SONY-CAR-STEREO-XA-120IP-IPOD-INTERFACE-ADAPTOR_W0QQitemZ220363100336QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090217?IMSfp=TL090217113005r1690


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

diverdwn, can I run the signal and power lead to the amp from the same switch on the switch panel?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont run your main power feed through a switch other then your battery switch (if you have one). Run the remote wire to a switch on the console or where ever and just turn it on when you want to listen to some music. when your done make sure to turn it back off because an amp will still draw down a battery even when your not playing any music!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (3/17/2009)*Dont run your main power feed through a switch other then your battery switch (if you have one). Run the remote wire to a switch on the console or where ever and just turn it on when you want to listen to some music. when your done make sure to turn it back off because an amp will still draw down a battery even when your not playing any music!


FlounderAssassin is right! Amps have a constant voltage wire (heavy gauge) that you hook directly to the battery switch, a control "remote"wire that you run to the on/off switch, and speaker wires...the AMP will ALWAYS run (cooling fan, minor components)if there is power going through the heavy gauge wire but it kicks everything in when the "control wire" sends the signal.


----------

